# البلوتوث



## searcher_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

تعريف البلوتوث :

بلوتوث هو معيار تم تطويره من قبل مجموعة من شركات الالكترونيات للسماح لأي جهازين الكترونيين - حاسوبات وتلفونات خلوية ولوحات المفاتيح - بالقيام بعملية اتصال لوحدهما بدون أسلاك أو كابلات أو أي تدخل من قبل المستخدم .


صمم بلوتوث كمعيار من أجل أن يعمل على طبقتين :

1) يوفر أرضية للاتفاق من خلال الدرجة المادية - فمعيار بلوتوث هو معيار درجات تردد الراديو

2) ويوفر أرضية للاتفاق في الدرجات التي هي أعلى من الدرجة المادية، فهو يحل مسائل من قبيل متى سيتم ارسال البيانات ومعدل ارسال البيانات والتأكد من وصول البيانات بصورة خالية من الخطأ .


الشركات التي تنتمي إلى مجموعة الاهتمام الخاص ببلوتوث ، والتي يقدر عددها بحوالي 1000 شركة ، تريد أن تحل اتصالات الراديو البلوتوثية محل الأسلاك لوصل خطوط الهاتف والكمبيوترات .


كيفية التخلص من الأسلاك في الاتصالات؟


في الواقع ، هناك طريقتين للتخلص من ازعاج الأسلاك .
الطريقة الأولى : هي عن طريق نقل البيانات من خلال أشعة الضوء خصوصا الأشعة تحت الحمراء . الأشعة تحت الحمراء تُستعمل كثيرا في أجهزة التحكم عن البعد الخاصة بالتلفزيونات remote controller . وتُستعمل أيضا في وصل بعض الكمبيوترات مع أجهزة خارجية باستعمال معيار خاص يسمى IrDA Infrared Data Association أو جمعية البيانات تحت الحمراء

سلبيات الأشعة تحت الحمراء

اتصالات الأشعة تحت الحمراء يُعتمد عليها ولا تكلف كثيرا لاضافتها إلى الأجهزة. ولكن هناك سلبيتين اثنتين في الأشعة تحت الحمراء .


أولا: الأشعة تحت الحمراء هي تكنولوجيا تعتمد على خط النظر. فعلى سبيل المثال، يجب عليك أن توجه جهاز التحكم عن البعد باتجاه التلفاز لكي تقوم باصدار الأوامر .

ثانيا: الأشعة تحت الحمراء هي تكنولوجيا تعتمد على الفردية. فمن خلال الأشعة تحت الحمراء تستطيع أن ترسل البيانات من كمبيوترك الشخصي إلى المحمول، ولكنك لا تستطيع أن ترسل هذه البيانات من كمبيوترك الشخصي إلى المحمول وكمبيوتر آخر في نفس الوقت.

الطريقة الثانية : للتخلص من الأسلاك هو استعمال عملية تزامن الكابل أو cable synchronizing . اذا كان لديك Palm Pilot أو أي PDA فأنت اذن تعرف شيئا ما عن عملية تزامن البيانات ،ففي عملية التزامن يقوم الفرد بوصل الـPDA إلى كمبيوتره الشخصي - غالبا عن طريق كابل - ويبدأ بعملية تزامن البيانات بحيث أن البيانات الموجودة في الكمبيوتر الشخصي هي نفس البيانات الموجودة في الـPDA. هذه العملية تجعل الـPDA مفيدة جدا لبعض الناس، ولكن عملية تزامن البيانات هي مزعجة ومملة على المدى البعيد لأنك تضطر في الغالب إلى وصل الـPDA بكمبيوترك الشخصي.

الهدف من إنشاء بلوتوث

الهدف من انشاء بلوتوث هو التخلص من المشاكل التي تصاحب الأشعة تحت الحمراء وعملية تزامن الكابل. فقد قامت بعض الشركات العملاقة المساهمة في هذا المشروع من أمثال سيمينز وانتل وتوشيبا وموتورولا وايريكسون قامت بصنع جهاز دائري صغير يُوضع في أجهزة الكمبيوتر والتلفون.

فوائد بلوتوث

فمن وجهة نظر المستخدم العادي، فإن لبلوتوث ثلاثة فوائد :

1) بلوتوث هو لاسلكي، فلا تحتاج إلى حمل الكثير من الأسلاك عند الانتقال من مكان إلى آخر! وأيضا تستطيع أن تصمم غرفة الكمبيوتر من دون القلق بشأن الأسلاك

2) رخيص الكلفة

3) لا تحتاج أن تفكر في الأمر: بلوتوث لا يطلب منك القيام بأي شيء، فأجهزة بلوتوث تجد بعضها الأخر بنفسها، وتقوم بالتحدث إليها بنفسها بدون الحاجة إلى التدخل من قبل المستخدم.

تردد البلوتوث

بلوتوث يرسل اشاراته بتردد يبلغ GHz 2.45 وقيمة هذا التردد قد تم الاتفاق عليه من قبل الاتفاقية العالمية لاستعمال الأجهزة الصناعية والعلمية والطبية ISM . بعض من الأجهزة التي أنت على علم بها تستثمر هذا التردد في صالحها من مثل أدوات مراقبة الرضع وأجهزة التحكم عن بعد التي تفتح كاراجات السيارات، والجيل الجديد من التلفونات اللاسلكية - جميعها تستعمل قيم التردد التي تم استحداثها من قبل ISM . عملية التأكد من أن اشارات بلوتوث لا تتداخل مع اشارات بقية الأجهزة أصبح من الأمور المهمة أثناء تطوير بلوتوث.

كيفية التخلص من عملية تداخل الاشارات؟

من احدى الطرق التي يتجنب بها بلوتوث التداخل مع بقية الأنظمة هو ارسال اشارات ضعيفة جدا تبلغ قوتها 1 ملي وات. ومن أجل المقارنة، نقول بأن أقوى تلفون خلوي يستطيع ارسال اشارات تبلغ قوتها 3 وات. ضعف قوة اشارات البلوتوث - والتي تبلغ مداها 10 أمتار فقط - يمنع تداخل موجات كمبيوترك الشخصي مثلا مع أجهزة التلفون أو التلفزيون. ولكن على الرغم من ضعف قوة هذه الاشارات، فإن الحوائط الموجودة في منزلك لا تستطيع منع اشارات بلوتوث من المرور، مما يسمح لهذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة بالتحكم في الأجهزة الموجودة في غرف مختلفة.

Spread Spectrum Frequency Hopping

قد تظن أن اشارات الأجهزة التي تعمل بتكنولوجيا بلوتوث والموجودة في غرفة معينة، قد تظن أن اشاراتها ستتداخل فيما بينها مما يؤثر في عملية الاتصال. ولكن هذا أمر بعيد الحدوث لأن الأجهزة ستكون على ترددات مختلفة وفي أوقات مختلفة مستخدمة تقنية معينة تسمى وثبة تردد الطيف المتد spread-spectrum frequency hopping . باستخدام هذه التقنية فإن جهاز ما سيستعمل 79 تردد فردي مختلف بصورة عشوائية في دائرة معينة وقيمة التردد ستختلف بطريقة دورية.


ولكن في حالة بلوتوث، فإن الجهاز المرسل سيغير قيمة التردد 1600 مرة في كل ثانية، مما يعني أن أجهزة أكثر تستطيع الاستفادة من طيف الراديو المحدد. وعلى ذلك، فإن هناك احتمال بعيد جدا أن يقوم جهازا بلوتوث باستعمال نفس التردد في نفس الوقت.

الشبكات الشخصية

عندما يتقارب جهازي بلوتوث من بعضهما البعض، فإن حديث الكتروني سيجري لمعرفة إن كانت هناك بيانات للمشاركة أو اذا على الجهاز الأول التحكم في الجهاز الثاني. هذا الأمر كله يجري بدون الحاجة إلى ضغط إي زر أو اصدار أي أمر، فهذا الحديث الالكتروني سيأخذ مجراه بشكل تلقائي. وعندما يتم الاتصال ما بين الجهازين، فإنه يتم تكوين شبكة معينة ما بين الجهازين. وتقوم أنظمة بلوتوث بعدئذ بانشاء شبكة شخصية قد تمتد لغرفة كاملة أو تمتد لمتر أو أقل. وعندما يتم تكوين الشبكة الشخصية فإن الجهازين يقومان بتغيير التردد بطريقة واحدة وفي وقت واحد حتى لا يتم التداخل مع شبكات شخصية أخرى التي قد تكون موجودة في نفس المكان.

مثال على تقنية بلوتوث

لننظر الآن إلى مثال لنرى كيف أن أجهزة بلوتوث تقوم بانشاء الشبكات الشخصية وكيف أن الترددات المختلفة تمنع حدوث عمليات التداخل. لنفترض مثلا بأنه لديك غرفة اعتيادية تحوي الأمور الاعتيادية. فهناك استريو، DVD وجهاز مستقبل للساتيلات وتلفزيون بالاضافة إلى جهاز تلفون لاسلكي وجهاز كمبيوتر شخصي. كل هذه الأجهزة مزودة ببلوتوث.


فالتلفون اللاسلكي يحوي على نظام بلوتوث مرسل في قاعدة التلفون ونظام آخر في محمول التلفون. الشركة المصنعة لهذا التلفون أعطت عنوان معين لكل وحدة. وهذا العنوان يقع ضمن مجموعة من العناوين الخاصة بجهاز معين. عندما يتم تشغيل قاعدة التلفون، فإن قاعدة التلفون تبدأ بارسال اشارات الراديو في كل جهة بحثا عن أي وحدة تحوي عنوانا في مدى معين. ولأن محمول التلفون يحوي ذلك العنوان، فإنه يستقبل هذه الاشارات ويتم انشاء شبكة شخصية. والآن، حتى اذا لو تم ارسال اشارات إلى أحد الأجهزة المكونة لهذه الشبكة، فإن هذه الأجهزة ستتجنبها لأنها لم تأتي من داخل الشبكة. نفس المرحلة تبدأ ما بين الكمبيوتر وجهاز الاستريو. ومن ثم فإن كل شبكة شخصية تغير تردد الاتصال فيما بينها وعلى ذلك فإن أي شبكة لا تستطيع التأثير في شبكة أخرى.


والآن لدينا ثلاث شبكات شخصية ما بين:

1) قاعدة التلفون اللاسكلي ومحموله

2) الكمبيوتر وجهاز الاستريو

3) التلفزيون ومستقبل الساتيلايت

وإنه لأمر بعيد الحدوث أن تتداخل موجات كل شبكة مع شبكة أخرى لأن كل شبكة تغير ترددها ألاف المرات في كل ثانية. واذا حدث التداخل، فإن الاضطراب سيستمر لأجزاء من الثانية ومن ثم تعاد الأمور إلى حالتها الطبيعية
منقول​


----------



## مهندس كمبيوتر مصري (29 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## صلاح الورفلي (15 يوليو 2012)

*please i want a help*

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة
*السلام عليكم 
الرجاء المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي وهوا دراسة عن البلوتوت والوافي باستخدام الماتلاب 
شكر


----------

